
Yahoo Has Hit Rock Bottom And Is In “Absolute Disarray” - apu
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/17/yahoo-disaraay/
======
noibl
Where does Arrington get off, calling for the head of Yahoo's CEO without once
disclosing that he's owned by a major competitor?

That said, I don't have much issue with the content.

